# Kim Mitchell at the CNE, opening day



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Did anyone else brave the soggy weather to see him? He was smoking as usual, with a new keyboard player and the amazing Peter Fredette, as always.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Nobody? What a shame:bow:


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*KM boycott here*

I used to be a fan of him in the past, i really like a lot of his songs.

Then I started listening to him on Q107 in Toronto, and he started to sound like an ass. 

Once I heard him interviewing Colin James, giving a bit of a hard time and being a dick.

Then he was slagging Michael Buble, and that was the end for me. I mean, you can say you don't like Buble's music, fair enough. It's not 30 year old hair rock, but whatever. Buble is a talented, hard working musician who has paid a lot of dues already, playing crap bars. He seems like a decent humble dude as well, unlike some other guys I hear on the radio e.g. Q107 e.g. Kim Mitchell. So, KM has no place slagging Buble. And to show I'm not hypocritical about this, I am not slagging KM as a musician, songwriter or performer, because I think he put out good material in the past. Pete Fredette certainly is a musical force to be reckoned with as well. 

So until he redeems himself to me, I have no intention to seeing him, listening to him or buying his stuff. 

As I get older and more cynical, I end up on a lot more personol crusades. Nestle is another, one, but that's for another thread. Just google Nestle babyfood boycott, or go here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nestlé_boycott

-Gene


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm with you. Had no idea he was such an egotistical asshole until I heard his radio show. Totally turned me off the guy.

CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I listen to Kim most days on Q107. I've never found him to be negative in any way.

The first couple of weeks I thought he sounded shaky as a DJ. Now I think he's doing great. In fact, he can speak with a lot more authority than most djs. Kim's a pretty down to earth guy in my opinion.

As for his performances, I've seen Max Webster and the Kim Mitchel Band on numerous occasions and he was always fantastic.

The only show I didn't care for was one in Brantford where he was using recorded keyboard tracks. I'd much rather do without the keyboards and have everything LIVE, but that's just me.


----------

